
Ask HN: Doc's of HN, Hacker News Like for Medicine? - merqurio
I would love to find a site with similar dynamics to Hacker news but for med-bio stuff, do you know any?  I follow a couple of news sites, like stat news, khn, fierce biotech.. but they&#x27;re not community driven.<p>If not, happy to create and host the site if there&#x27;s interest. Please let me know how the ideal site would look like to you !
======
reducesuffering
Doximity.com

